# Macbook Pro Wireless Connection Problem



## toiletduck1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

I have had my macbook pro 13" for about 9 months without too many problems to speak of. However, since yesterday I have been unable to connect to the internet wirelessly through a router. 

I connect to the internet in a number of ways and in a number of locations. I connect through a network in college, through a router at home and I also have a Dongle for internet access on the go. It works fine with the dongle but I am now unable to connect in college or through the router.

My airport is on and there is a full signal, but when I click Safari it just says "you are not connected to the internet"

Any ideas?


*edit* Sorry i also forgot to mention that I can connect fine to the router via a pc and with a windows laptop so the router is working fine it seems. The problem is with the macbook


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is the router listed when you click on the AirPort icon in the menu?


----------



## windygyle (Jun 11, 2011)

toiletduck1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had my macbook pro 13" for about 9 months without too many problems to speak of. However, since yesterday I have been unable to connect to the internet wirelessly through a router.
> 
> ...



****************

windygyle. I am experiencing same problems as you quoted above.
Tried to re load my home hub software into MAC as it did not appear in applications. Got as far as selecting wireless connection when I was told that the wireless adapter was not connected!!! Do not have a wireless adapter as the Mac has built in wireless.
I have had no trouble for the last 2 years.
I have come to a stop after many hours trying to re establish connection, I have limited knowledge so would also loike some help, any offers


----------

